
Learning how to learn - Elof
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-learning-how-and-not-to.html
======
davidjnelson
great article. the basic 3 points could be summarized as:

1) constantly look for associations

2) essentially use the pomodoro technique

3) test yourself on what you learned

an interesting learning workflow might be:

a) read a section of a book or a blog post

b) look for associations on how what you read relates to other things you know

c) ask yourself a test question relating to what you read, and answer it

d) take a 10 minute break, goto a

~~~
Ragib_Zaman
I'm sure this would be clarified in the book, but it seems their tips are best
for gaining proficiency in quickly and accurately recollecting things you have
already seen before, and not necessarily for learning something for the first
time. I've certainty studied subjects where it takes ~20 minutes to recollect
last lessons ideas into my head before I can proceed to new things, and for
those types of subjects I think the 3 hour study block would be superior to
the 30 minute blocks.

